# Hi, just got my first Mountain Bike! Mt. Shasta Serengeti



## Sasquatcher (Jun 12, 2007)

I just bought my first mountain bike. Its a used Mt. Shasta Serengeti. I can't seem to find any info on this bike on the internet. Does anyone know more about it? I got it for $15 from someone and its got new tires on it. Its got some rusts in some spots so I plan on taking everything apart and cleaning it up.
The only thing I can see from the bike itself is:
Body is 4130 Chromoly
Tires: Panaracer Smoke Lite
Derailleur: Shimano Altus A20
Crank: Dual SIS Altus C20
Wheels: Araya 26x1.5 HE-AP21

Is this a good bike? Its got a rigid frame. Tomorrow is gonna be a busy day restoring this one. The seller did say they bought it around 1993 or 1994.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sasquatcher said:


> Is this a good bike?


The short answer. No.

But...it was cheap, and it'll get you on a bike and it should be ok for some light trail riding.
Anything beyond bike path riding and gravel roads and you should start considering something newer/better.

Give it a good wash. Make sure the brakes work and that the pads are in good shape. Perhaps replace the cables if need be. Lube the chain.
Beyond that, I wouldn't put any more money into it if you can avoid it.

If you want to take the time to strip it down and reassemble it, thats up to you...but IMHO, it's not worth it. Your time is better spend riding it.


----------



## Sasquatcher (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey thanks for replying. I think its made by GT but somehow I can't find any info on it. Do they still make mountain bikes?
Edit: Actually the only info found was this one found by a friend:
http://www.airfreetires.com/Specs/Step5.asp?BikeId=18653&Brand=Mt.+Shasta&Model=Serengeti&Year=1994


----------



## iguananet (Jun 29, 2007)

*Mt Shasta Serengheti owner since 1992*

While this is not the greatest "mountain bike" it has been extemely reliable. I have owned mine since 1992. I still ride it daily and have done long distance road trips with it (with street tires). As a mountain bike it is very rigid but difficult to keep up with the newer suspension bikes. It will kick your but on the rough trails. Medium to lite trails are fine. This bike has survived being hit by cars twice, rain, snow, mud, Pot holes in Boston and NY City, and some pretty rough trail riding (I almost didn't survive that - no suspension). I am only now looking for a new road bike but plan to keep my Mt. Shasta for lite trails. I highly recommend restoring this bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sasquatcher (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey thanks for replying. Your bike looks great. Its looks so different and I was looking and finally realised you have on those road tires you mentioned. I like the bike a lot, so far I just changed the handlebar(as it was rusted) and I put on a Scott AT-2 handlebar with bar ends. Still looking for a suitble grip for it. The only thing I dont really like about my bike is the burgundy red color, your gray one is cool looking.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a couple of bikes like this,like my Nishiki Cascade. They tend to be on the heavy side,steer like boats,and are better suited for light trails and city riding. Put on some 2.0 knobbies or 1.90 slicks.


----------



## celly29 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Some info on Mt Shasta Bikes*

I found this website that gives you some basic info on Mt Shasta bikes, but no pics:
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/Bikes.aspx?Year=1993&Brand=Mt.+Shasta


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Sasquatcher said:


> I think its made by GT but somehow I can't find any info on it.


A local shop sold Mt. Shasta and always claimed they were made by GT. Judge Judy would call that hearsay and tell me to shut up, but it's all I've got for you.


----------



## celly29 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Mt Shasta = GT*

Yeah, the Mt Shasta Saddleback became a GT Saddleback. It is rigid, but it never has broke!


----------



## wrestlerfish (Jun 13, 2009)

*Hey iguananet*

i have the same bike

what are the measurements on the wheels and tube


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

wrestlerfish said:


> i have the same bike
> 
> what are the measurements on the wheels and tube


Wheels are 26". Tires and tubes are 26"x1.95. If your bike still has the tires and tubes on it, the size will be printed on the sidewalls of the tires and also on the tubes.


----------



## midtnSS (Apr 26, 2004)

*My wife has one*

A "Pachanga" It is made by GT, hers has GT label parts all over it. Not only does it look mint, I have to stop myself from swapping out the basically new 7 spd LX hanging all over it to another project.


----------



## erudition12000 (Apr 16, 2012)

My wife has one too! From her high school days, mid nineties. Model is a Saddleback, and it weighs alot. Still use it to bike the toddler cart around with!


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

It's a good bike to learn on. Learn the basics, getting you back into the mix. Also, good bike to learn your wrenching skills on. If you hose it up, it's only $15 you got into it. Look around for people selling parts that might work. In essence, have some fun with it. The bug will get you sooner or later and you can buy up into the bike of your future. BTW. I had a Shasta myself, heavy, strong and I rode the crap out of it. Good luck!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

You should track down the OP to get an update on how he fared after 5 years with the Mt. Shasta.


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

Guess I better pay better attention to the dates...:blush:


----------

